

Arthur Ganson's Machines - eksith
http://www.arthurganson.com/pages/Sculptures.html

======
ef4
Go see these in person at the MIT museum if you ever get the chance. They also
have a nice collection of holograms.

------
mkl
His TED talk explaining motivations and methods, etc., is worth a watch:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/arthur_ganson_makes_moving_sculptur...](http://www.ted.com/talks/arthur_ganson_makes_moving_sculpture.html)

